# China Navigation (Butterfield & Swires) River Steamers



## Geoff_E (Nov 24, 2006)

I found the following gallery with about five pages of photos of various B & S steamers; all seem to be pre-WW1.

http://chp.ish-lyon.cnrs.fr/Collection_Warren_Swire_Content.php?CF=10 

Some of you may find them of interest, I certainly do.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

Geoff,
Fascinating site.


----------



## Butters (Nov 10, 2005)

Geoff I found these also very fascinating as the book I have on the early years of Butterfield & Swire has very few pictures of the era.

Butters
Lindsay Butterfield


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Geoff,

good one. 131 pages of photos. Will have to have an in depth look some other time.

Hawkey01


----------

